# Springfield, IL-SCAC-Look at Buddy, Beaut. Male Golden Ret.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

***I emld. Dirk's Fund about Buddy. Karen*


SCAC is located in Springfield, IL 
Please crosspost for these babies. 
Thank you


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: "Carol Rodgers" <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, 9 Feb 2011 12:37:51 -0600
To: Carol Rodgers<[email protected]>
Subject: Petfinder is "broke" ... we need your help!


SCAC relies heavily on Petfinder to promote their awesome dogs, and for nearly two weeks there has been a serious glitch in their system (which they are working on). Sangamon County Animal Control (2100 Shale Street, 535-3065) has dozens of new dogs, and no way to post their photos for prospective adopters to see.

Here are just a few of them. Please forward this to your family, friends and coworkers … when no one can see these available dogs, adoptions drop drastically. Thank you for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are two rescues in IL, have you sent it to them?

As Good As Gold (AGAG) - Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois
Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

I thought As Good As Gold was too far.
Can you please send to those two if you have time.
I have to go somewhere tonight.
If you can't, I will try to send tomorrow.
Thank You!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*mYLISSK*

Mylissk

I just emld. As Good As Gold, Love a Golden and GRROW for Buddy.
Praying someone can help him.

I also emld. Matt about Buddy, thinking it MIGHT BE ANDY, in our Lost and Found Section.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Buddy*

I emld. Carol Rodgers at Shelter to see if Buddy still needed rescue and she replied that somebody adopted him and if they don't come to get him on Saturday, she will let me know.

Jan Knoche of Love a Golden in St. Louis, MO, said she just contacted the shelter about Buddy, so it sounds like Buddy will be safe either way.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Karen, you are an awesome, wonderful, amazing caring person. Seeing how much effort you have put into finding Andy is heartwarming and I think you deserve to hear it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chelseneanr*

Chelseanr

How kind of you-thank you!


----------

